# Help with busted Transducer



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Well I went down to the coast last weekend with a buddy. The fishing was so so and decided to do some surfing in my kayak. Carefully took out all the gear but forgot my FF battery in the hatch. Sure enough got dumped by a big wave and the battery knocked my transducer off.:banghead

OK Drifter with TD mounted inside the front hatch

It was epoxed to the hull and the epoxy came away on the TD.

Question: Can I just add more epoxy to the hull and remount the epoxy covered TD? Or am I going to need a new TD.

Guessing I need to resand the mounting area and the epoxy on the TD to get a smooth mount

Any Ideas?


----------



## Offshore Electronics (Aug 1, 2008)

Try to clean the transducer and spot you are adhereing it to as best as possible (try not to scratch transducer when cleaning) and use either 100% silicone or 3m 4200 to re adhere, these products do not set as hard as epoxy and will give (flex) if hit or with the expansion or contraction of your kayak with heat or cold conditions.


----------

